# Mini Donkeys Exclusively ..... Where to buy near Norman, Oklahoma?



## Grandpa Luke (May 18, 2012)

My wife & I allowed our 12 year old Granddaughter to talk us into having a couple of Donkies if she saved the money to buy them.  I have spent an hour trying to learn about the Mini Donkey, its temperment, proper care etc. & find myself with TMI (to much information) that isn't what I am looking for.

Will somebody please leave me a message or respond with a book title like "The Complete Manual For Raising, Training & Housing Mini Donkeys" that I can purchase.

Also I would like to know the various price ranges for the average everyday Mini Donky if there is such a thing.

I already have Chickens and a Pot Bellied Pig on 15 acres with a large Cleary Pole Barn next to a 2 acre pasture.

Thank you

     Luke :/


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 18, 2012)

HA HA HA, we've got a 5 year old that can sweet talk her Gpa into most anything.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Grandpa Luke (May 18, 2012)

Our 6 year old Granddaughter talked us into accepting a Pot Bellied Pig that was in need of rescue from a neighbor!   Grandma took on that project along with her chickens but the 12 year old will need to benefit from all the responsibilities of the care & raising of the Donkeys.  Thanks  

Luke :/


----------



## BrayJunction (May 20, 2012)

"The Donkey Companion" by Sue Weaver (regular columnist for Hobby Farms magazine) is a wonderfully comprehensive book on donkeys.  "Donkeys" by Anita Gallion is good too.


----------

